# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Процесс построения отношений перед свадьбой

## Lena Lila

Харе Кришна..

мне бы хотелось узнать где можно прочитать из авторитетного источника о процессе построения отношений перед свадьбой. т.е. сколько молодые люди должны встречаться по времени (я слышала что не больше полу года) потом регистрация и через год ягья. можно ли где-то из источника прочитать..?

спасибо большое заранее.

Хари Бол!

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das


Вот фрагмент хорошего ,на мой взгляд,проекта документа,который сделал в свое время Девананда Пандит прабху(Саратовский).Я думаю,что вы могли бы с пользой для себя ознакомиться с этим текстом.Может быть не все здесь конкретно для вас,но тем не менее...


	Переход из ашрама брахмачари в ашрам грихастх происходит постепенно в соответствии с определенными правилами и предписаниями.


Брахмачари, испытывающий сексуальные беспокойства, обращается к своему духовному наставнику или руководителю ашрама с вопросом о даль-нейшем пребывании в статусе отреченного монаха.
В случае, если по каким-то причинам брахмачари не в состоянии разобраться в своих чувствах или его стесняет беседа на эту тему со старшими, духовный наставник или руководитель ашрама самостоятельно определяют его проблему 
несоответствия и проводят беседу о необходимости перехода в ашрам грихастх.
Старшие преданные брахмачари не критикуют и не унижают достоинст-во очередного кандидата в семейную жизнь, а так же не стараются остановить его для дальнейшего пребывания в ашраме брахмачари.
Молодой кандидат в грихастхи не имеет право носить шафрановые оде-жды, приобретение комплекта духовной одежды белого цвета становится его первым шагом в принятии ответственности свойственной грихастха-ашраму.
Некоторое время он может оставаться в ашраме брахмачари (но не бо-лее одного месяца) в том случае, если его пребывание не вызывает опреде-ленных беспокойств.
С первых дней принятия решения о смене ашрама заботу о кандидате в грихастхи берет на себя Брачный Комитет.
Кандидат в грихастхи должен определиться с выбором нового духовного наставники из числа домохозяев.
Наставник-грихастха уделяет максимум внимания своему новому подо-печному на этой стадии, он проводит с ним много времени в общении на тему высокой ответственности в грихастха-ашраме. Такие беседы проводятся с це-лью подготовить представление новичка о правилах и предписаниях грихастхи, но не для того, чтобы его запугать.
Новичок должен понять, что его дальнейшее пребывание среди отре-ченных людей, живущих на пожертвования, более не допустимо. Его желание иметь сексуальную близость с женщиной должно быть регламентировано пра-вилами и предписаниями, рекомендованными Ведами, что накладывает на него определенные обязательства, выполнение которых необходимо для его духовного роста и здоровой духовной атмосферы Общины.
Брачный Комитет помогает новичку в становлении в новом для него со-циальном положении. В первую очередь решается вопрос о его новом месте проживания. Далее Брачный Комитет совместно с Социальным Комитетом должны помочь новичку с устройством на работу.
Новичок воздерживается от предложения о женитьбе кому-либо из жен-щин (тем более самостоятельно) как минимум в течение полугода, пока он не утвердился в новом качестве самостоятельного человека.
Выбор предполагаемой пары происходит под контролем Брачного Коми-тета, если будущая невеста является членом Общины (в том числе, если она проживает в другом городе и также является членом вайшнавской общины).
В выборе пары могут принимать участие родители молодого кандидата в грихастхи. Новичок-грихастха имеет право отстаивать в выборе кандидатуру невесты по собственному усмотрению.
Брачный Комитет и Община обязаны не противостоять в его выборе. Однако, если выбор выходит за пределы общества преданных, то в таком слу-чае Брачный Комитет снимает свою ответственность за данного кандидата в грихастхи и оговаривает условия его дальнейшего членства в Общине. Моло-дой супружеской паре может быть предоставлен испытательный срок для ду-ховного становления.
Брачный Комитет, убедившись в надежности нового кандидата, посред-ством духовного наставника делает предложение предполагаемой невесте.
Невеста имеет право на срок для обдумывания предложения (до полу-года). В случае ее отказа, кандидат в женихи не должен иметь к ней никаких претензий.


Положение незамужней девушки в Общине.

	В отличие от юношей, девушки в общине не живут в ашрамах как отреченные. Они не должны становиться причиной беспокойства для мужчин в общине и за ее пределами. Они должны обязательно выйти замуж. Их подготовка к замужеству полностью берет под свою ответственность Брачный Комитет.

Девушка живет в семье своих родителей, даже в том случае, если род-ственники не являются преданными, за исключением тех случаев, если девуш-ка переехала работать или учиться из другого города.
Девушка не общается с мужчинами наедине, в том числе посредством писем и телефона, даже если это связано с ее учебой или работой.
Девушка ведет себя скромно и не носит облегающей и обнажающей те-ло одежды.
Девушка не должна ставить целей или поддаваться чьим-либо уговорам не выходить замуж.
Девушка не ищет себе самостоятельно предполагаемых кандидатов в мужья среди членов общины, и за ее пределами.
Девушка может поделиться с наставником о своем предпочтении кого-либо из неженатых мужчин. Этот выбор не должен касаться представителей тех ашрамов, в которых носят духовную одежду шафранового цвета (в особен-ности ванапрастх и санньяси).
Девушке не рекомендуется вести поиск своего суженого из числа непреданных.
Родители девушки могут принимать участие в поиске предполагаемого жениха.
Брачный Комитет берет под свою опеку молодую девушку с момента ее совершеннолетия. Старшие опытные грихастхи обязаны подготовить будущую жену и мать к правильному пониманию семейной жизни в сознании Кришны.
Замужество девушки не должно стать препятствием для получения об-разования.




Знакомство.

	Знакомство юноши и девушки означает, что им сообщают об их обоюдном предварительном согласии поближе узнать друг друга.
Юноше и девушке сообщают об их предварительном согласии поближе узнать друг друга.
Их общение происходит исключительно в присутствии старших предан-ных Общины или представителей Брачного Комитета, которые обязаны руко-водить общением таким образом, чтобы не подтолкнуть молодых кандидатов в супруги к принятию скороспешных решений и не разжечь в их сердцах вожде-ления.
Если в течение двух месяцев кто-либо из молодых людей не высказал своего нежелания продолжать дальнейшее общение, Брачный Комитет может сделать предложение об объявлении помолвки.
Помолвка – это праздничное мероприятие для всей Общины, в котором принимают участие так же и родственники молодых. В случае, если родствен-ники не желают участвовать в помолвке по правилам вайшнавской общины, молодые должны провести для них отдельное мероприятие по традициям, бо-лее близким родственникам.
Помолвка в кругу вайшнавов проводится за счет Общины. На помолвке в кругу преданных и родственников торжественно объявляется о начале испытательного срока для потенциальных жениха и невесты.
Испытательный срок назначается по рекомендации Брачного Комитета, он не должен быть менее одного года. По желанию испытуемых испытательный срок может быть продлен, но не более, чем на два года. Если молодые люди по истечении трехлетнего испытательного срока не решаются скрепить свои отношения законным браком, их дальнейшие отношения могут считаться нецелесообразными.
Во время испытательного срока будущим молодоженам разрешается общаться более близко, в том числе наедине, но не в закрытых помещениях или недоступных местах.
Испытательный срок предназначается для изучения друг друга и приго-товлению к будущей совместной жизни.
Интимные отношения на протяжении всего испытательного срока прин-ципиально не допустимы. В случае, если испытуемые вступают в недозволен-ные сексуальные отношения, Брачный Комитет снимает с себя всякую ответственность по отношению к данной паре, а Совет Общины принимает решение о дальнейшем членстве в Общине.
Испытательный срок может быть использован для того, чтобы будущая семейная пара могла завершить получение образования и успешно трудоуст-роиться.
На протяжении всего испытательного срока молодым кандидатам дается право тщательно обдумать свое жизненно важное решение, которое принимается лишь единожды и не может быть в дальнейшем отменено.


Регистрация брака.

	Свадьба и регистрация брака в ЗАГСЕ – это официальные события, знаменующие появление на свет новой семьи.

Свадьба устраивается только после того, как брачный союз зарегистри-рован в учреждении ЗАГСа в соответствии с Законодательством РФ.
Регистрация брака с благословения Брачного Комитета должна про-изойти лишь в том случае, если молодая пара с достоинством прошла весь испытательный срок.
В случае, если в течение испытательного срока имели место нарекания со стороны Брачного Комитета, члены Общины имеют право участвовать в брачной церемонии, учитывая, что их присутствие и благословения весьма не-обходимы молодой чете.
Если родители молодоженов непреданные, то Брачный Комитет должен приложить все усилия для проведения совместной свадьбы с родственниками молодоженов, но по правилам, устанавливаемым вайшнавами. В случае, если родственников это не устраивает, преданные могут пойти на уступки и органи-зовать две свадьбы (для родственников и для Общины). В таком случае жених и невеста не должны оставаться без поддержки Общины во время проведения свадьбы для родственников. Близкие друзья и наставники молодых должны будут принять участие в такой свадьбе (например, в качестве свидетелей).
Свадьба для преданных должна быть организована за счет Общины. Преданные благословляют молодую семью и дарят щедрые подарки. Вся це-ремония бракосочетания проводится в умонастроении ягьи. Обилие прасада, пышное поклонение Божествам и дружный киртан –  залог успеха для новой семейной пары.


Первый опыт брачной жизни.

	Первый год брачной жизни происходит под руководством Брачного Комитета.

Брачный Комитет особенно заботливо относится к молодой паре. Это связано с тем, что молодые муж и жена вступили в новую и неизвестную для себя стадию жизни, где допустимы сексуальные отношения.
В этот период молодые люди могут либо увлечься чувственной стороной семейной жизни, что опасно для их жизни духовной, либо наоборот впасть в депрессию, испытывая угрызения совести.
Никто не имеет права критиковать семейных людей или осведомляться об их сексуальных отношениях. По своему собственному желанию и обоюдному согласию супруги могут консультироваться у своих старших духовных наставников, которые в свою очередь также являются семейными людьми.
В случае, если в молодой семье ожидается ребенок, Брачный Комитет ходатайствует перед Общиной о материальной помощи из фондов Общины. Это связано с тем, что будущая мать перестает работать, а расходы молодой семьи значительно возрастают.


Виваха-ягья

	Виваха-ягья – ведическая свадебная церемония, которая проводится только для семейных пар, проживших в законном браке не менее трех лет.

Виваха-ягья – это высшая форма заключения брака. Брак, который был заключен перед Божествами и скреплен огненным жертвоприношением Шри Вишну, не может быть расторгнут ни при каких обстоятельствах.
Три года, проведенные молодой парой в браке, зарегистрированном по законам государства, в свою очередь так же является еще одним испытатель-ным сроком. Лишь по истечении этих трех лет молодой чете разрешается скре-пить свой брак по правилам ведической культуры.
Проведение виваха-ягьи не допустимо в следующих случаях если:
	заключающие брак не имеют рекомендации Брачного Комитета,
	заключающие брак имели опыт недозволенных сексуальных отношений или супружеской измены,
	заключающие брак находятся в браке в соответствии с Законодательством РФ менее трех лет,
	заключающие брак имели опыт сожительства в «гражданском» браке,
	заключаемый брак может стать причиной расторжения предыдущего брака или многоженства.
Проведение Виваха-ягьи под эгидой ИСККОН означает, что брачную це-ремонию проводит основатель-ачарья Международного общества сознания Кришны А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Мы не имеем никакого права предлагать Шриле Прабхупаде нечистые кандидатуры молодых семейных пар. Благословения основателя нашего движения чрезвычайно драгоценны для того, чтобы их раздавать слепо.


Препятствия для заключения брака.

Порядок проведения вторичных браков (лицами, ранее находившихся в браке или имевшими сексуальные отношения) должен соответствовать прин-ципам для вступающих в брак впервые приводимым выше.
Давая рекомендации, Брачный Комитет обязан принимать во внимание различные препятствия, которые в дальнейшем могут стать серьезными причинами несчастливого брака:
	инвалидность,
	увечья,
	серьезные наследственные и хронические заболевания, не позволяющие иметь детей,
	психические расстройства,
	алкоголическая зависимость и склонность к суициду родителей,
	судимость,
	нетрадиционная сексуальная ориентация,
	разводы в прошлом,
	дети, рожденные от прежних браков,
	большая возрастная разница супругов (более 12 лет),
	духовный и социальный уровень,
	запаздывание возраста принятия ответственности мужчиной.

----------

